# Prepare for Post Election Violence



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you have any doubt the Soros Bozos won't cause havoc if the Establishment can't steal the election?

In this article, Ray mentions some really good product ideas. Yes, I carry wherever I go (except on post) but wouldn't I be better off using pepper foam or pepper gel? Who wants to get caught up in legal problems, even if you are in the right?

Be Ready For Post-Election Violence From The Left | Prophezine


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Im waiting to see actual election day violence, voter intimidation and riots.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Wow , great read , I agree we are in for trouble win Trump wins , But , we all just have to stand our ground and fight for our country .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are some advantages to living in a "backwards state" I really don't expect any violence no matter who wins, just some Bitchin and moaning.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's no doubt Obammy put out the word to the BLM and others like Rev Al & Jesse to cool the black protesting and rioting - Cleveland didn't just go frigid for nothing .... 

the gloves are coming off - no matter who wins - just more widespread and violent if Trump wins ....

Black Friday could be a doozy this year ....


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My baseball, bat, and glove stay in truck.
Someone may wanna play catch with me!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The wife and I were discussing that last night. 

If trump wins - I think we will see some violence in the inner cities. Clinton and others have put Trump out as a racist so much that if the inner city blacks and low info folks do not protest they are going to look weak and feckless

For me the threat is small unless it spreads far outside the Pittsburgh... however it could disrupt food distribution, local highways and airports.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Wife and I have already voted so we will be buttoned up election night with weapons at the ready. We both will be well armed during the day as we go about our business.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If history repeats itself, BLM will burn and destroy their own neighborhoods, so....meh.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not having to commute to work in the big city anymore, I'm comfortable living in a rural/ small town environment.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah....I'll be 3 hours from home in a predominantly ethnic city when the election rolls around. Fortunately, we've seen little in the way of protests. Doesn't mean I'm going to be here with nothing but my charm and good looks, though. I can see the supply line interruption being a viable occurrence.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My office is in Portland... small in comparison to Boston, Philly, etc. but a very liberal city.
I'll probably work from home next Wednesday.. just because.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We're having revival services next week. Tuesday Evening's sermon should be interesting!

Larry Winkler; 
Free Gospel Preaching.com


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Either way it goes, I predict a high capacity Tuesday!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Do you have any doubt the Soros Bozos won't cause havoc if the Establishment can't steal the election?
> 
> In this article, Ray mentions some really good product ideas. Yes, I carry wherever I go (except on post) but wouldn't I be better off using pepper foam or pepper gel? Who wants to get caught up in legal problems, even if you are in the right?
> 
> Be Ready For Post-Election Violence From The Left | Prophezine


I though you were warning us to avoid slippy and his pikes while he is consuming bourbon during the election returns.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Wife and I have already voted so we will be buttoned up election night with weapons at the ready. We both will be well armed during the day as we go about our business.


Sounds like you / yours and me and mine were all listening to the same idea promoter.

One nice thing about my leather shop, . . . I see right straight down the driveway, . . . and nobody would guess anything wrong, . . . no matter which gun(s) were on the table while I'm out there. That's my Wednesday plan for next week.

Unless of course something comes up before then, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Since the revelations on friday and our media's take on it I've wondered the same thing. I don't believe the radical left can handle defeat snatched from them; and the progressive main stream elites will gladly set them in motion. I'm thinking of setting sail Monday morning for the Oregon coast and taking a few weeks off at sea.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Since the revelations on friday and our media's take on it I've wondered the same thing. I don't believe the radical left can handle defeat snatched from them; and the progressive main stream elites will gladly set them in motion. I'm thinking of setting sail Monday morning for the Oregon coast and taking a few weeks off at sea.


Wave hello to Matt Bracken on the water - that sounds like a page out of his playbook.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I will vote early then come home, arm myself and stand watch


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

whoppo said:


> My office is in Portland... small in comparison to Boston, Philly, etc. but a very liberal city.
> I'll probably work from home next Wednesday.. just because.


what are the demographics in portland (where I was born).... like 97.9% white?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Color doesn't matter on the left coast. It's the politics.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> what are the demographics in portland (where I was born).... like 97.9% white?


Not so much anymore.. The neighborhood around my office is probably 70% Somali. Portland is fairly diverse for Maine


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Do you have any doubt the Soros Bozos won't cause havoc if the Establishment can't steal the election?
> 
> In this article, Ray mentions some really good product ideas. Yes, I carry wherever I go (except on post) but wouldn't I be better off using pepper foam or pepper gel? Who wants to get caught up in legal problems, even if you are in the right?
> 
> Be Ready For Post-Election Violence From The Left | Prophezine


Yes, it is hell to go through, did it in 1974.

That was a double and I imagine that record would be brought up in another case, lightening striking twice???

My saving grace was two fold, both had long criminal records and armed robbery convictions, second, It happened in my own yard.

I am a hell of a lot older now, I still carry, and I will not hesitate if needed.

A lot of truth in, "better to be judged by twelve than carried by six".


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

whoppo said:


> Not so much anymore.. The neighborhood around my office is probably 70% Somali. Portland is fairly diverse for Maine


I had/have family in Gray


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Not so much anymore.. The neighborhood around my office is probably 70% Somali. Portland is fairly diverse for Maine


Wow! 70% Somali in a neighborhood in Portland, Maine?!? FUBAR


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm outside a small town and we all play nice but.... I'll make sure I don't need to travel far for a few days after the election.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wow! 70% Somali in a neighborhood in Portland, Maine?!? FUBAR


They could play Lemmings and ocean, could try to make it to the Grand Banks.

Joke is on a friend who moved there from Spartanburg SC to get away from the BLM types about 25 years ago, lives in South Portland..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the violence will be paid for by the looser and squashed by the winner in a couple weeks at least I hope if this happens that's how it plays out.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Luckily for me I don't have to worry about being anywhere near a city nor larger hub where any violence may occur, but I always keep rifle and shotgun in my personal truck, for my fiance she's got a can of bear mace in her purse and in her car she has her pistol ( Sig 226 Combat ) since she does work in a city with plenty of unsavory characters. But as her and I have talked about multiple times, she's going to get out of that city a.s.a.p.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I had/have family in Gray


Just up around the cornah!
I grew up in South Portland, lived all over the country when I was 'younger' and now back to Maine in the Scarborough area.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Wow! 70% Somali in a neighborhood in Portland, Maine?!? FUBAR


City-wide it's still pretty vanilla here... probably 75% 'wonder bread' and 25% a nice mixture.


----------

